# Please add table and anchored reference tags



## mikeyts

There are two vBulletin features which have been added to AVS Forum in the past year or so which would be greatly appreciated here. The easiest to add are the *[jumpto=][/jumpto]* and *[aname=][/aname]* tags, which allow you to create anchored links to points within a long post (like a FAQ): these directly correspond to the *<a href=></a>* and *<a name=></a>* HTML tag pairs (in fact, it's a simple macro wrapper around those tags). You apparently can very quickly enter these tags into vBulletin, by the procedure described in the vBulletin forums, here.

The second is the *[table]* tag set, which, though slightly more involved, was installed in AVS Forum by David Bott in less than an hour after I asked for it . It's described here.

A combination of these tags are used to very nice affect in bfdtv's TiVo HD FAQ on AVS Forum, with a table of anchored reference links at the top of the FAQ. He maintains the same FAQ on TCF, but he can't do that fancy stuff here.

Help blurbs for both of these can be found in the AVS Forum BB code help page. Thanks!


----------



## bkdtv

Another vote for this feature. This feature alone, coupled with some improved FAQs, could significantly increase site traffic.


----------



## Clentz

bkdtv said:


> Another vote for this feature. This feature alone, coupled with some improved FAQs, could significantly increase site traffic.


I wish to add my vote also.

Carl


----------



## SC0TLANDF0REVER

This would be a great feature for the various FAQ threads.


----------



## Softail95

Another vote for this feature.


----------



## dswallow

mikeyts said:


> The second is the *[table]* tag set, which, though slightly more involved, was installed in AVS Forum by David Bott in less than an hour after I asked for it . It's described here.


OMG! David actually added something to vBulletin when someone asked for it???!


----------



## mikeyts

dswallow said:


> OMG! David actually added something to vBulletin when someone asked for it???!


What shocked me was not so much that he added it, but the sheer speed with which he added it. Frustrated with the tedium of formatting character tables surrounded by [code][/code] pairs, I hunted down a [table] tag implemenation in the vBulletin forum and posted to AVS Forum Operations asking for it. Less than an hour later I get a response from Bott saying that he'd added it--he must have immediately seen the ask and had nothing better to do at the time . You can see my first application of the [table] tag here in the "So You Think You Can Dance - Season 4" thread. Strangely, all evidence of my asking for the tag has been expunged from the Forum Operations forum--I submitted the ask on the same day as that first posting using it.


----------



## MPSAN

Hello...

Is there a way to create linking? It would sure help in these very long FAQ's where we could jump to a section. Perhaps FAQ's could be multipage with one section per page.

See my post in the TiVo Series 3 Hard drive expansion section post #3073.

Thank you


----------



## mikeyts

MPSAN said:


> Is there a way to create linking? It would sure help in these very long FAQ's where we could jump to a section. Perhaps FAQ's could be multipage with one section per page.


No--that's one of the things that I'm asking for that'd only take a few minutes to add (see the top post). I don't know if anyone in charge is monitoring this forum or not.


----------



## MPSAN

mikeyts said:


> No--that's one of the things that I'm asking for that'd only take a few minutes to add (see the top post). I don't know if anyone in charge is monitoring this forum or not.


Thanks Mike. I hope it can be done. They could just separate these large FAQ's into many parts, though.


----------



## mikeyts

MPSAN said:


> Thanks Mike. I hope it can be done. They could just separate these large FAQ's into many parts, though.


That would be one approach for setting up a FAQ: organize it as a main post at the top containing links to posts containing the various section. It'd have to be done at the beginning, and adding a section would be awkward--maybe the FAQ author could leave some posts with the words "Reserved for future expansion" after the initial FAQ sections .

Anchored reference tags would be the real answer and dead simple to add; you basically go to the right place in the vBulletin administration software and answer a few questions to create each of two tags. (Adding the [table] tag I asked for is somewhat more involved).


----------



## MPSAN

mikeyts said:


> That would be one approach for setting up a FAQ: organize it as a main post at the top containing links to posts containing the various section. It'd have to be done at the beginning, and adding a section would be awkward--maybe the FAQ author could leave some posts with the words "Reserved for future expansion" after the initial FAQ sections .
> 
> Anchored reference tags would be the real answer and dead simple to add; you basically go to the right place in the vBulletin administration software and answer a few questions to create each of two tags. (Adding the [table] tag I asked for is somewhat more involved).


Yes, adding links would be great. Not sure if anyone reads this thread.


----------



## Peter Redmer

Hey everybody - thanks for your patience on this.

The first feature has been added - test it out and let me know, to make sure it is working properly.

Since the other addition is a "hack," I'll have to look into getting that one added, and will update when I learn more. Hopefully the addition of the first feature is helpful for you!

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## mikeyts

Peter Redmer said:


> Hey everybody - thanks for your patience on this.
> 
> The first feature has been added - test it out and let me know, to make sure it is working properly.
> 
> Since the other addition is "hack," I'll have to look into getting that one added, and will update when I learn more. Hopefully the addition of the first feature is helpful for you!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Pete


Thank you, very, very much!

Though the [table] tag is, as you say, "a hack", it was installed on AVS Forum a bit less than a year ago and AFAIK there've been no problems. You could ask David Bott, who installed it for me.

Thanks again!


----------



## bkdtv

Excellent! Thank you!

_Edit #1: I updated the Drive Expansion and Drive Upgrade FAQ to use linking._


----------



## MPSAN

Glad to see it is working! Thank you.


----------

